# override r--r--r-- <user>/wheel uarch for <file>?



## gralmal (May 7, 2018)

So I'm trying to trying to run ezjail-admin install, after changing the base jail dir to a separate zpool from my OS. And for every file that ezjail is installing, this message pops up `override r--r--r-- grg/wheel uarch for <file>?`

What am I missing that will prevent this message from occurring? There are far too many files for me to spam y + enter for every one. Thanks.


----------

